# So long Snowman



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Sad day today, Jerry Reed die today he was 71 years old. He was Snowman in Smokey and the Bandit. I will be watching the movie tonight in his memory.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Tang, will you be taking care of his dog Fred??


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I liked his work on scooby-doo


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

What did you guys think when Sal performed the abortion on Eric the midget today??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

did not catch it


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I Guess He's Eastbound And Down...


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Dominics boat is on fire


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

64-37 89-22-37 Im on fire Im on fire


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*good ol' jerry*

She got the gold mine, he got the shaft !

Indeed...


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

may day!!!!!!!!! may day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

